# Scolopendra subspinipes ssp. ID keys need



## Aquila (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm searching ID keys for _S. subspinipes_ subspecies. Can someone help me?


Best regards

Ivo


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi,

if you are sure it's _scolopendra subspinipes_ you can distinguish the subspecies with following keys:


--> a) Prefemur of terminal legs ventrally without spines: *scolopendra subspinipes dehaani*
--> b) Prefemur of terminal legs ventrally with 1-3 spines: c)
--> c.1) 20th legs without tarsal spine, terminal legs ventrally with 2-3    spines: *Scolopendra multidens*
--> c.2) 20th legs mostly with a tarsal spine, terminal legs ventrally with 1-2 spines: d)
--> d.1) head-coloration red and distinguishable from dark body, sternites 2-19 with 2 paramedian sutures that don't reach the end of each sternite: *sc. subspinipes mutilans*
--> d.2) paramedian sutures on sternites complete, only on sternites 16-19 finer: *sc. subspinipes subspinipes*

_Sc. s. japonica_ is missing, but i guess you don't need it. 
BTW: You can distinguish _Scolopendra spinosissima_ from all other subspinipes by look on underside: It doesn't have any paramedian sutures on sternites!

Enjoy 

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Aquila (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank You very very much Turgut. I'm new in  _Scolopendromorpha_, but as young biologist and future (i really hope) taxonomist, i'm interested more scientific from animals who i have, not only good keeping. I'll be glad to help me with anny taxonomical(ID keys) features. For now i'm attract from old world centipedes(and not only from them ).


Best regards
- Ivo


----------



## Greg Pelka (Oct 29, 2008)

Aquila said:


> I'm new in  _Scutigeromorpha_


_Scolopendromorpha_ I think ;-)

Cheers
Greg


----------



## Aquila (Oct 29, 2008)

justGreg said:


> _Scolopendromorpha_ I think ;-)
> 
> Cheers
> Greg


Yep right :8o. Just asleep infront monitor, good night.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Oct 29, 2008)

Ha!
Me & Turgut are Night Hawks ! 
I've just finished a photosession of my pedes 

Good night


----------



## Aquila (Oct 30, 2008)

Is this all subspecies - four? In Steven's website, there is much more. Or only this one we have in the hobby?

Best regards
- Ivo


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi,

AFAIK there are two more described subspecies i am aware of:

_- Scolopendra subspinipes japonica_
Length up to 7.5cm. Most tergites light or dark green, head and 1st tergite sometimes a little bit brighter than the rest, more green-yellowish, antenna and legs light rusty-yellow. 4+4, 5+5 or 6+6 coxosternal teeth; the medial bumps at prefemoral telopodite of claws melt more or less together with the black end tip. Paramedian sutures start from 3rd tergite, very fine at the beginning; margination starts from 10th-12th tergite. Sternites 2-19 feature 2 sharp paramedian sutures that are always complete. 20th legs without tarsal spine. Coxopleural process mostly with 3 or rarely 2 spines only on one side. Terminal legs quite short and massive. Prefemur of terminal legs ventral-laterally with 2-3, medially with 1-2, above-medially with 2(-4) spines. Side-thorn mostly with 3, but sometimes only with 2 or more than 3 spines. All spines and thorns are small. (Distribution: Japan).

_- Scolopendra subspinipes gastroforeata (Philippines)_
Wang described it with "pits on sternite" - Muralewicz had a more detailed description - i will look it up when i'm home...Maybe Christian (krabbelspinne) can help out in the meantime.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## krabbelspinne (Oct 30, 2008)

According to chilobase, there are 8 subspecies of Scolopendra subspinipes, but in my opinion, there are some doubtful.


Scolopendra subspinipes gastroforeata:
- antenna 17-19 segments (4 1/2 - 6 basal segments)
- medial length furrows from 2nd to 20th segment
- margination: 5th to 21th segment
- 5+5 teeth
- 20th pair of legs without tarsal spurs
- sternit 2 to 17 with depression
- coxopleural process with 2 spines
- prefemur final legs with ventral 2 and 2-2, 1 and dorsal medial 1,2 


I have talked to some taxonomists and they all agree that Scolopendra subspinipes with its subspecies should be revised in future...


----------



## Aquila (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Turgut and Christian. This is very interesting and useful info.

One more. Which is right "dehaani" or "de haani"? I never see species or subspecies name from two words:?


----------



## peterbourbon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi,

_de haani_.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Steven (Nov 4, 2008)

_de haani _? euh ? :? 

please enlighten me as tmo it's _dehaani_


----------



## peterbourbon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey,

and there was light: 







But maybe it changed again...as you can see it was formerly called "dehaani".

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Steven (Nov 4, 2008)

aaah, i assume that's from Attems ?
i tend to trust on Chilobase so _dehaani_


----------



## peterbourbon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey,

i make it even more complicated:
Chilobase says that last taxonomic scrutiny is Attems' Tierreich. 
The "ladder of identification" at the beginning of each genus says "dehaani", but the detailed description (as posted above) calls the subspecies "de haani".

Now let's roll the dice to determine which name includes the typing error.  

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Steven (Nov 4, 2008)

maybe we should ask Mr. De Haan ? 
(don't know but i always wondered where the name "dehaani" or "de haani" originated from, tmo it has a Dutch-feeling to it :razz: )


----------



## krabbelspinne (Nov 4, 2008)

isn`t there a rule in nomination that genus, species and subspecies must be one word each?

Also there is a Haplopelma, named after von Wirth, but this spider now is Haplopelma vonwirthi and not von wirthi ....

If it would be von wirthi it could be seen as species von, subspecies wirthi...


----------



## millipeter (Nov 4, 2008)

> Chilobase says that last taxonomic scrutiny is Attems' Tierreich.


Yes it is, cause beside all the other synonyms Kraeplin stated it as a variety and not as subspecies like Attems did first.

Like Krabbelspinne said names they have to consist of a single word. in a normal species you use the binominal nomenclature: genus + species name. In subspecies you use the trinominal nomenclature: genus + species + subspecies. 
Such rules are made by the International Comission of Zoological Nomenclatur = ICZN  , where you can read all the rules under "The code online".


----------



## dehaani (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry for dredging up this old thread but I wondered about dehaani myself quite often. Is this *the* Mr. De Haan?


----------

